

Ask HN: Help naming an iPhone app - terpua

We have built an iPhone app that cleans the iPhone address book. It removes duplicates and merges multiple contacts through various algos.<p>We initially named it Contacts Cleaner but the name was too long (name contained ellipses on iPhone). We thought of Janitor but it just doesn't fit.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Winning name will get an ad hoc version of the app. Thanks.
======
dirtyaura
CleanBook

------
spoiledtechie
Bookdress Paddress (IPhone + address) BookTacts (Book + Contacts), Undresser
(Might sell based just on the name) lol. Addresser

------
mqm
Squeaky...as in Squeaky Clean?

------
factor0
ContactGenie

------
thepanister
cleanup ? Or cleanitup

